# Enemy Swim NE SD



## SD DuckSlayer (Nov 15, 2008)

Going to fish it tomorrow. Wondering if anyone has info on the conditions. We hav never fished it in the winter so dont know if there are any areas that mite have bad ice or springs. If anyone has any reports of the fishing would be nice to!!!


----------



## ileddog (Dec 1, 2008)

YEAH. Thats us. We will catch a million fish. You know why? Cuz 1 time I went ice fishing and actually caught a fish. LOL.


----------



## SD DuckSlayer (Nov 15, 2008)

now look what you did. Nobody will ever get us any info!


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

bring sucker chubs for some fun with smallies.


----------



## SD DuckSlayer (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## ileddog (Dec 1, 2008)

So yeah. We brought every bait known to man. Seen a thousand fish, and thats NOT much of an exageration, but could not get them to bite. Still fun. In my mind the best lake in NE SD. I love that place. The only lake I can fish and not catch anything and still leave happy.


----------



## Mudder32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Its usually fun because you can catch a 5 or 6 different species of fish without ever leaving one spot!


----------



## SD DuckSlayer (Nov 15, 2008)

And we say at least that many!!! They just didnt want to play i guess!


----------

